# Can you fix the mesh side of a Pack and Play?



## Sharon RN

I just bought a PNP from someone on Craigslist. And, no, I didn't look at it thoroughly... and while it is in otherwise good condition, on one of the mesh sides there is a hole in the mesh, about 1 1/2 inches long.

Now, I know I can't use it w/the hole. Do you think it's repairable? How would I do that? I'm so irritated w/myself, I should've insisted we open it all the way. So, while I'm kicking myself, I'm hoping there is some way I can still use it. My dh is going to kill me (figuratively speaking) if he finds out I dropped $ on this and we can't even use it.

If it can't be fixed, I hate the idea of just throwing it out. I'd rather repurpose it. Do you think I can donate it to like a animal rescue or something, to hold puppies/kittens or something like that?

Ok, TIA. I'm going to go kick myself some more. I'm horrible w/baby brain right now. Wish me luck!


----------



## ChampagneBlossom

Is it like, a HOLE hole? If so, could you, like, patch it? Like with needle and thread? If it's just a long rip could you apply something like nail polish to it and let it dry? That works for pantyhose, I have no idea if it would work for mesh...?


----------



## HarperRose

Needle & thread.


----------



## Sharon RN

Yes, I can try sewing it. I was just so shocked when I saw it... it's a hole, but there's no mesh "missing" that I can tell. I think I can approximate the edges and sew it.


----------



## NorthernPixie

Even if there's mesh missing, you could use a piece of fabric or other mesh-like material (hmmm...onion bag?) and stitch around it to patch it. Like you would do with a screen door if there was a hole in it.


----------



## bender

I've seen similar sport mesh at the fabric store. You could always buy a small amount to use as patching material.


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharon, RN* 
I just bought a PNP from someone on Craigslist. And, no, I didn't look at it thoroughly... and while it is in otherwise good condition, on one of the mesh sides there is a hole in the mesh, about 1 1/2 inches long.

Now, I know I can't use it w/the hole. Do you think it's repairable? How would I do that? I'm so irritated w/myself, I should've insisted we open it all the way. So, while I'm kicking myself, I'm hoping there is some way I can still use it. My dh is going to kill me (figuratively speaking) if he finds out I dropped $ on this and we can't even use it.

If it can't be fixed, I hate the idea of just throwing it out. I'd rather repurpose it. Do you think I can donate it to like a animal rescue or something, to hold puppies/kittens or something like that?

Ok, TIA. I'm going to go kick myself some more. I'm horrible w/baby brain right now. Wish me luck!


Maybe this will make you feel better. I bought a used crib - I saw the pic on line but it was in pieces when we got there - I didn't realize it was the crappy old style where you have to squeeze in both sides to lower the side.

Then I broke a piece putting it together and the manufacturer is no longer in business!!! So I couldn't get a replacement (I did know this when I bought it, but it;s the same company that made my son's crib and I thought we were buying a very similar crib - I have been very happy with his crib)

We ended up replacing ALL the hardware which was an ordeal to obtain and an ordeal to put on.

Don't kick yourself too hard, we all goof.







You just learn to look closer next time.

You can nearly always ghetto rig a fix.


----------



## Sharon RN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Maybe this will make you feel better. I bought a used crib - I saw the pic on line but it was in pieces when we got there - I didn't realize it was the crappy old style where you have to squeeze in both sides to lower the side.

Then I broke a piece putting it together and the manufacturer is no longer in business!!! So I couldn't get a replacement (I did know this when I bought it, but it;s the same company that made my son's crib and I thought we were buying a very similar crib - I have been very happy with his crib)

We ended up replacing ALL the hardware which was an ordeal to obtain and an ordeal to put on.

Don't kick yourself too hard, we all goof.







You just learn to look closer next time.

You can nearly always ghetto rig a fix.

LOL I feel better about it now. Of course, I opened and set up both the PNP and the stroller I bought from her, and now I can't get either to fold back down!

I was telling my dh about it over the phone (the not being able to fold them down for storage) and he told me to "reverse engineer" them. LOL Only my dh would use that in a conversation about baby gear.


----------



## Ironica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharon, RN* 
I was telling my dh about it over the phone (the not being able to fold them down for storage) and he told me to "reverse engineer" them. LOL Only my dh would use that in a conversation about baby gear.

Bah. That would only help if you were trying to manufacture NEW ones.


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharon, RN* 
LOL I feel better about it now. Of course, I opened and set up both the PNP and the stroller I bought from her, and now I can't get either to fold back down!

I was telling my dh about it over the phone (the not being able to fold them down for storage) and he told me to "reverse engineer" them. LOL Only my dh would use that in a conversation about baby gear.

The PnP ... lemme think. Set up - you need to snap the sides before you push down the bottom. Take down, you need to pull up the bottom before you unsnap the side. I *think*.

I know I would always get confused and try to snap the sides before pushing down the bottom and it would just keep wiggling and collapsing and I would keep swearing and screaming...

What kind of stroller is it?

I had the worst time with strollers when we were looking for a new stroller. Folding them is just not always intuitive... and I wanted to know how easy it was to fold/set up.

You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## thepeach80

http://www.coverplayard.com/

I have one of these.


----------



## philomom

Maybe fishing line... it's strong and clear.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Aside from looks, is there a reason to not just put a piece of tape over the hole?


----------



## littlemizflava

done it white thread sewen the next whole hole to the one below it matching it up best i can. done it over and over making sure it is well together and then pulled to make sure it is not going to rip.

setting up click up sides and then push bottom
taking down click down sides and pull bottom

rule is do one if it dont work go back to start and do it again lol if not set up right the sides wont click in to place.

what kind of stroller.....


----------



## Sharon RN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Aside from looks, is there a reason to not just put a piece of tape over the hole?

O my goodness, my ds recommended this tonight!

That may work... but, I have 3 dogs. The only reason I got this thing, really, was to have an emergency place to put the baby if I needed to deal w/a doggie issue or something right away. So, I'm really more worried about 1 of the dogs going after the tape. I think I'll try sewing it.

You guys have been so helpful! My ex-MIL can probably help me sew it up. I'll give that a shot first. If that doesn't work, maybe I'll try this: It came w/the bassinette thingie, so I'm thinking once the basinette is of no use (and, we co-sleep anyway, so that'll be pretty soon), I'll repurpose some of the mesh from the basinette (how the heck do you spell that??) and make it pretty. Then if I ever sell it/donate it, I'll just donate the play yard part.

Wow, this thread had been so helpful! I figured out how to fold the stroller, and I'll work on the PNP next. Thank all you all again!


----------



## littlemizflava

if you must have more mesh then needed. go to a fabric store they have mesh. this way u dont ruin one to fix another


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
if you must have more mesh then needed. go to a fabric store they have mesh. this way u dont ruin one to fix another









Yeah you should be able to find something that will - ha ha - mesh well.

I am a dork.

Don't cut up the bassinet. Even though it's kinda useless it will make the whole package resell better, LOL.


----------



## Sharon RN

Just wanted to let you guys know that I was able to sew the little tear shut using heavy duty thread. It actually doesn't look that bad, and it's secure.

Thanks to all you ladies for your suggestions!


----------

